# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد جدا .. كليب (يقولون طفل) للمنشد السوري عماد رامي

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

*قـنــاة فورشـبـاب الفضـائـية*


وبرعاية الكترونية من



*BSMLH**.**NET*
*
**تقدم وحصرياً
**
الفيديو كليب الضخم
*
*{ يقولون طفل ٌ** }
Yaqoloon Teflun*


للفنان السوري القدير
*عماد رامي
*
من ألبوم
*تغيّر إحساسي*











{ كلمات }
*صلاح جلال

*


{ ألحان }
*حامد موسى

*


{ تسجيل صوتي }
*Art House**
**م. سيد العطار

*


{ التوزيع الموسيقي }*
ايهاب عبدالسلام**
**
*


{ سيناريو }*
أحمد أبو هيبة*
*
*


{ مدير الاضائة والتصوير }*
هشام المالح**
*




{ مدير ادارة الانتاج }
*محمد حميض**
*

{ مدير الانتاج }
*محمد الهندي**

*



{ منتج منفّذ }*
*
*Golden Sound
*الصوت الذهبي للانتاج الفني*
*




{ منسّق مناظر }
*سعيد غنيم
*




{ مشرف ملابس واكسسوار }
*أمين الحصري
*




{ متفجرات وصواعق }
*مصطفى خليفة

*


{ مونتاج وتلوين }
*علي الصبيح

*


{ جرافيك }
*محمود عبيد

*

*
*{ الراعي الالكتروني الرسمي }

*شـبكــة بـسـمـلـــه* *الانشـاديـّـــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


{ تصوير فوتوغرافي }
*عمر الجنيدي

*


{ مساعد مخرج }
*بلال محفوظ

*


{ التنسيق والمتابعة الفنية }
*ابراهيم الدردساوي

*


{ ادارة مالية }
*حمزة أبو ذياب

*


{ الاشراف الفني }
*عيسى أبو ذياب

*


{ المدير التنفيذي }
*أحمد أبو هيبة

*


{ انـتـــاج }

*قناة فورشباب الفضائية
*


*
اخراج
هشام الهندي

*



*{ للتحميل }*


*[ جودة عالية ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/yqolon_tiflon_h.rmvb

~

*[ جودة متوسطة ]*



http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/yqolon_tiflon_m.rmvb



* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى



*{ مشاهدة مباشرة يوتيوب }*











*جزيـل الشكـر نتقــدّم به لادارة قناة فورشباب الفضائية** على
التعــاون ، كما نشـكـر الاخـوة فـي مؤسسة الصوت الذهبي
للانتاج الفني على جهـودها وتواصلـهـا ونـخـص بـالشـكــر
الأستاذ محمد حميض على جهـوده المـبـذولـة .. والـفـنـــان
عـمـاد رامـي عـلى تعاونه ، كما نتقدم بالتحية لفريق العـمل
والمنتجين على هذا العمل المميز ونتمنى له النجاح .
**
*


*آرائكم وملاحظاتكم* *دفعٌ للأمام* *لتطوير الفن الملتزم*





 عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر



**

----------


## بافضل حمد

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا

----------


## بافضل حمد

جااااااااااااري التجربة

----------


## نسيم البحر122

مشكوووووووووووور على الكليب الرائع

----------


## aljaririm

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------

